

Why Pro Sports Need Newspapers - fallentimes
http://blogmaverick.com/2008/12/24/why-pro-sports-need-newspapers/

======
iamdave
I think I could have stopped at the end of the third paragraph and manage to
grasp the point being made here, even though I disagree by leaps and bounds
with what he's saying.

~~~
fallentimes
With which parts? I think there's a big void for ultra localized news &
content even if I'm not real sure about Cuban's implementation suggestions.

